# entry level PAM



## BenL

So I was wondering which you guys think is the best entry level PAM (of these 4)?

PAM000









PAM005









PAM111









PAM112









(google pics)


----------



## rsr911

I started with a 177. If I had to do it over again I would definately get a 000 or an 005.


----------



## jadamo

I voted for the 111 only because it was my first exposure to the brand--I fell for it in a print media advertisement. However, after researching the brand I decided to wait for the one i really wanted--the 190. i have not regretted waiting for it. This one is a keeper.


----------



## BenL

jadamo said:


> I voted for the 111 only because it was my first exposure to the brand--I fell for it in a print media advertisement. However, after researching the brand I decided to wait for the one i really wanted--the 190. i have not regretted waiting for it. This one is a keeper.


Sweet, that 190 is a real looker! But not exactly "entry level", eh? ;-)


----------



## Watch_guy

I suppose you're basing the term "entry level" on price, in which case I feel the 000 is by far the best of the choices you gave. I think it's the nicest of the bunch and it's also the cheapest. I think any Panerai enthusiast should have a 0 for their collection. Then again, I'm a little biased because I own one. 
I'm assuming by your choices you don't like Rad's, otherwise the 210 should be on the list also. 
My 210 is really versatile IMO, because it has a classic look that goes with aything from a tux to shorts and flip flops.


----------



## socalbreeze

I'm not a fan of the 000. I think it looks rather boring. Go for the 111 or 005.


----------



## kiwidj

socalbreeze said:


> I'm not a fan of the 000. I think it looks rather boring. Go for the 111 or 005.


*+1*

The 111 gets my vote.


----------



## link2derek

I voted 111 because I think it takes a certain person to be able to give up the seconds hand. If you're that person though, then go for the 112 (I'm not a "Logo" guy).

And once you add a Rad to the collection, any of the Black Seal models will do just fine.

_*D*_


----------



## BenL

Watch_guy said:


> I suppose you're basing the term "entry level" on price, in which case I feel the 000 is by far the best of the choices you gave. I think it's the nicest of the bunch and it's also the cheapest. I think any Panerai enthusiast should have a 0 for their collection. Then again, I'm a little biased because I own one.
> I'm assuming by your choices you don't like Rad's, otherwise the 210 should be on the list also.
> My 210 is really versatile IMO, because it has a classic look that goes with aything from a tux to shorts and flip flops.


I don't have anything against the Rads, but to me I guess the crown protector just looks a little "tougher" to me, which is what I'm looking for at the moment. I'm sure the Rads will appeal to me sooner or later. 

I agree that it does look a little classier that the luminors.


----------



## BenL

link2derek said:


> I voted 111 because I think it takes a certain person to be able to give up the seconds hand. If you're that person though, then go for the 112 (I'm not a "Logo" guy).
> 
> And once you add a Rad to the collection, any of the Black Seal models will do just fine.
> 
> _*D*_


I guess I don't really have a strong preference either way about the "logo". But doesn't the 112 have another major difference - which is the sandwich dial? What's the main advantage of that?


----------



## BenL

I thought I'd also add the PAM104 to the mix, since I do have a certain affinity for autos. How does that one compare to the rest?


----------



## vegasvince

I'd take the 000...a logo and a cleaner dial than the 005.


----------



## BenL

vegasvince said:


> I'd take the 000...a logo and a cleaner dial than the 005.


How about 000 vs. 112?


----------



## Bf109e

111 or 112 for me;-)


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> I guess I don't really have a strong preference either way about the "logo". But doesn't the 112 have another major difference - which is the sandwich dial? What's the main advantage of that?


Ah, Ben-san, so many questions, so much to learn, but there's plenty of time. First, go to your AD and check'em out, mate. Best way to know is to know by yourself. Good luck and enjoy the experience. :-!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Ah, Ben-san, so many questions, so much to learn, but there's plenty of time. First, go to your AD and check'em out, mate. Best way to know is to know by yourself. Good luck and enjoy the experience. :-!


Yeah, Panerai is relatively new to me, and I haven't had too much experience with it before. I like how it's got its own unique character.

I do have a lot of questions, and was counting on the experience from the guys on this forum before heading into the AD. 

I kind of have a feeling on what I want, though. It's most probably going to be an "entry" level PAM (iconic look), black dial, on straps. Kind of undecided on auto/winding, second hand, or date.


----------



## BenL

Bf109e said:


> 111 or 112 for me;-)


Sure sounds like the 111 is the clear winner here. At least so far, anyway. b-)


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Kind of undecided on auto/winding, second hand, or date.


For me, those are the first things to consider.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> For me, those are the first things to consider.


Well, personally I prefer auto. But it sounds like the winding is kind of a cool PAM "thing".

And with any other complication, the seconds+date are cool, but not if they end up costing me a lot more.

Just thinking out loud...:think:


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> And with any other complication, the seconds+date are cool, but not if they end up costing me a lot more.


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> How much are you looking to spend?


I don't really have a good idea on that yet, mainly because I don't have a good grasp on PAM street prices yet.

But as of now, I guess anything around/under $5K?


----------



## cxbxax

when the poll first went up, i voted 111...just no contest to me. i find the 000 rather boring also. sandwich dial, second hand (i prefer it on luminors), display back...all in one package. i was also an auto guy, still have a couple auto watches but when it comes to pam i like the handwound (shoutout to our mod b-))


----------



## handwound

I voted Zero. I actually prefer the sausage dials and steel case backs.

I'm with cx, I prefer the Historics to the Contemporary lineup.


----------



## link2derek

My 111 has a sandwich dial -- did they recently change that? At any rate, there is no "advantage" -- just a different style and more historical look than the sausage lums.

Like kiwidj said though, it's really all about personal preference. Visit an AD and check 'em out in person (pics don't do 'em justice IMO)

_*D*_


----------



## socalbreeze

Ben, are you looking to buy new or preloved? I would still suggest you to get a 111. 

I was in a market for one until I saw a 86. I figure I can always get a 111 later since 86 are discontinued....


----------



## BenL

cxbxax said:


> when the poll first went up, i voted 111...just no contest to me. i find the 000 rather boring also. sandwich dial, second hand (i prefer it on luminors), display back...all in one package. i was also an auto guy, still have a couple auto watches but when it comes to pam i like the handwound (shoutout to our mod b-))


:thanks for the input, cx.


----------



## BenL

handwound said:


> I voted Zero. I actually prefer the sausage dials and steel case backs.
> 
> I'm with cx, I prefer the Historics to the Contemporary lineup.


:thanks


----------



## BenL

link2derek said:


> My 111 has a sandwich dial -- did they recently change that? At any rate, there is no "advantage" -- just a different style and more historical look than the sausage lums.
> 
> Like kiwidj said though, it's really all about personal preference. Visit an AD and check 'em out in person (pics don't do 'em justice IMO)
> 
> _*D*_


Will do, Derek. :-!


----------



## BenL

socalbreeze said:


> Ben, are you looking to buy new or preloved? I would still suggest you to get a 111.
> 
> I was in a market for one until I saw a 86. I figure I can always get a 111 later since 86 are discontinued....


Not 100% decided either way, but I wouldn't mind going 2nd hand.


----------



## handwound

link2derek said:


> My 111 has a sandwich dial -- did they recently change that? At any rate, there is no "advantage" -- just a different style and more historical look than the sausage lums.
> 
> Like kiwidj said though, it's really all about personal preference. Visit an AD and check 'em out in person (pics don't do 'em justice IMO)
> 
> _*D*_


Derek, the Historics transitioned to the sandwich dials for the H series (except for the 000/005).


----------



## Watch_guy

I look at things this way

There are two reasons to buy a Panerai

1) You're buying a particualr model because of it's significance to the brand

2) You're choosing a model simply because it's a nice watch, and you like it.

I think it's possible to have both criteria fit one particular watch, and there is no wrong answer to this.

I have been following Panerai for over a decade and I am a true fan of the brand. I decided on the 000 because of the similarity to the 5218-201A. The solid caseback, painted dial, logo, lack of second hand, etc. are truly classic Panerai.
When you couple that with the fact that they have made only a fraction as many 000 as 111, it was an easy decision for me.
For me the 000 is like a stainless Daytona to Rolex collectors. It's not the flashiest or most expensive, but if you love the brand it's a must have.

I love the sandwich dials and exhibition backs, I stare at my 210 all the time. 
There are very few Panerai models that I don't like, but for the current price in this market, the 000 is hard to deny.

They are all great watches, so you really can't go wrong. Most importantly, buy what YOU like. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Watch_guy said:


> Most importantly, buy what YOU like. :-!


Indeed and agreed.


----------



## BenL

Watch_guy said:


> I look at things this way
> 
> There are two reasons to buy a Panerai
> 
> 1) You're buying a particualr model because of it's significance to the brand
> 
> 2) You're choosing a model simply because it's a nice watch, and you like it.
> 
> I think it's possible to have both criteria fit one particular watch, and there is no wrong answer to this.
> 
> I have been following Panerai for over a decade and I am a true fan of the brand. I decided on the 000 because of the similarity to the 5218-201A. The solid caseback, painted dial, logo, lack of second hand, etc. are truly classic Panerai.
> When you couple that with the fact that they have made only a fraction as many 000 as 111, it was an easy decision for me.
> For me the 000 is like a stainless Daytona to Rolex collectors. It's not the flashiest or most expensive, but if you love the brand it's a must have.
> 
> I love the sandwich dials and exhibition backs, I stare at my 210 all the time.
> There are very few Panerai models that I don't like, but for the current price in this market, the 000 is hard to deny.
> 
> They are all great watches, so you really can't go wrong. Most importantly, buy what YOU like. :-!


Solid advice, brotha. Thanks.


----------



## CRT

I like the 111, but all of them a gorgeous watches ! I have decided I will buy a 111 and a 183 and that will be me satisfied. (I think)


----------



## kiwidj

CRT said:


> I have decided I will buy a 111 and a 183 and that will be me satisfied. (I think)


Good choice. Those two Pams make a great pair and complement each nicely. You'll be happy with that pair for a long time I'd say. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## seehoo

my first Pam is a 220. i saw it and liked the look. but from the four choices...i would get the 112! simplicity at its best! clean and i love that sandwich dial! i did get a 176 recently...looks like a 112 but with a ti case instead.b-)


----------



## kiwidj

So, I know you've tried them on, which one takes your fancy and would likely be your first Panerai?


----------



## socalbreeze

I'm actually falling in love with the 005. I'm not a fan of the Rads...don't know why but even the black seal don't do it for me.


----------



## chunki

Get a Logo if there is no clear preference. Its a bit harder to come by , lower production numbers , Only current Historics (000, 005) to offer a Painted dial and solid case back make it a bit different than most current Historic Pams. Holds its value better and always seems to have multiple people on the AD's wait list (even now at least at my loacl AD's). Has a very clean dial and that little Logo found only on the current 000 and 005. 

Constant rumours of Panerai stopping production of the Logo's due to higher failure rate of painted dials feed the future collectibility of the 000 and 005 ...................makes it interesting....

The 111 was my first Pam many years ago but quickly realized that the Logo is and always will be a special Pam, it is a must for any Pam collection . In the end there is no wrong choice. Get the Pam you think you will wear the most , Good Luck with your decision. 

Jim


----------



## Tristan17

definately a pam112! ;-)


----------



## Psmith.

I'll go with the classic Triple One, although the 005 is also v nice if you like the logo and sausage dial.

Cheers


----------



## panerailover

I am glad I found this thread and it has been a while since I have been to the forum but I wanted to see if the price for a preloved version of this watch might have come down a bit? Where are most of you looking for say a preloved version of the 112? :-!


----------



## Mikeman

:-!love the 111


----------



## BenL

Looks like the 111 is the clear winner here.


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Looks like the 111 is the clear winner here.


No suprise really... now go get it!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> No suprise really... now go get it!


Hehe, perhaps I will, mate.


----------



## matt.wu

If I were to purchase my first, I'd def go with the sandwich dial. 111 would be my choice as well. :-!


----------



## grippys

The 111, sandwich, is a good first choice for sure.
Let us know what you bought ok??


----------



## mene_menelaou

BenL said:


> So I was wondering which you guys think is the best entry level PAM (of these 4)?
> 
> PAM000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAM005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAM111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAM112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (google pics)


From the pictures, I think the 111 is a replica. Look at the crown guard pin. 
Anyway, I voted 000


----------



## kiwidj

grippys said:


> Let us know what you bought ok??


*+1*

I'm looking forward to finding out...


----------



## kiwidj

mene_menelaou said:


> From the pictures, I think the 111 is a replica. Look at the crown guard pin.


Yes, you're right, it is...

http://images.google.co.nz/imgres?imgurl=http://i2.iofferphoto.com/img/item/111/182/651/SBlRxAc6uveP3FS.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/pam111%2520luminor&usg=__KnIaBn0m67lxAHCG6ecQf6CV5cs=&h=435&w=580&sz=114&hl=en&start=223&um=1&tbnid=L0TAZdY78D_IJM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=134&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpanerai%2Bpam%2B111%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GGLL_enJP322JP322%26sa%3DN%26start%3D220%26um%3D1

:rodekaart


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> *+1*
> 
> I'm looking forward to finding out...


Me too. ;-)


----------



## BenL

mene_menelaou said:


> From the pictures, I think the 111 is a replica. Look at the crown guard pin.
> Anyway, I voted 000




Sorry about that. It was only a google search. And I'm not a PAM expert (yet).

Mind educating me what's wrong with the pin?


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Mind educating me what's wrong with the pin?


Unlike on the real deal Pams, it's not flush with the crown guard.


----------



## TSwiss25

absolutely the 000 logo. If not then the 219 destro.


----------



## marcovgv

I vote 005. If i wasnt so bent on getting a panerai with a bracelet I would get the 005 in a heartbeat. since i want a bracelet im going 91 ... I think


----------



## Watch Fan

Well......out of those four, probably the 111. If you are open to another possibility, consider a 312. I just had the same delema and would have taken the 111, but I was fortunate and they had just gotten a 312 in. I thought about it and decided to buy my second Panerai first, the 312. I haven't regretted it. Love the watch!


----------



## TruRadiomier

*000 is my Favorite Historic model.:-!*


----------



## watchboy

Hi Ben, the 111 in this pic is a FAKE. :rodekaart Be careful.



BenL said:


> So I was wondering which you guys think is the best entry level PAM (of these 4)?
> 
> PAM111


----------



## BenL

watchboy said:


> Hi Ben, the 111 in this pic is a FAKE. :rodekaart Be careful.


Thanks, watchboy. I just did a random search on google for a 111 picture.


----------



## ESG

It's been 4 years since I brought it home. Still loving it. :-!


----------



## BenL

ESG said:


> It's been 4 years since I brought it home. Still loving it. :-!


Very handsome watch. Thanks for sharing the pic. :-!


----------



## jabstick420

choice E)None of the above...


----------



## vbuskirk

Where are all of the pictures?

Base rulez.


----------



## tomee

hey guys

what is the cheapest pam you can buy on teh market new or 2nd hand right now?


----------



## Jamal

It comes down to what you like, all Pams are great watches and you can't go wrong with either of them.

I waited 1 and a half months on a list to get the final 000 series. Why ? - Because i wanted this one 
For me, it's the perfect model to start with if you fell in love with Pams.


----------



## BenL

Jamal said:


> It comes down to what you like, all Pams are great watches and you can't go wrong with either of them.
> 
> I waited 1 and a half months on a list to get the final 000 series. Why ? - Because i wanted this one
> For me, it's the perfect model to start with if you fell in love with Pams.


Did you receive the 000 yet?


----------



## Watch_guy

tomee said:


> hey guys
> 
> what is the cheapest pam you can buy on teh market new or 2nd hand right now?


The cheapest retail new is the "0". Secondary market there are several models that can be found under $3600 if you look hard enough.


----------



## Jamal

Yes, a few months ago...in May.


----------



## tomee

Watch_guy said:


> The cheapest retail new is the "0". Secondary market there are several models that can be found under $3600 if you look hard enough.


damn, where have you been looking?
ive seen them all for $3900 lowest! o|


----------



## fishrising

My entry level (i.e. first) is going to arrive today, in about 2.5 hours, a PAM164 J. I can't see myself without a date on my watch, as I can literally never remember the date through out the course of the day.


----------



## TruRadiomier

*000 *is my vote.:-!


----------



## Cruzn

Pam 111 gets my vote...once you see the pics you will see why
Goes with anything and earlier models carry the L SWISS L logo --- worth more in my books









Casual









Dressed up









Dressed Down









Or just for the beautifully decorated "G" series Bridges and blued screws.......


















All of the above was the deciding factor when i purchased this watch....It fits all occasions and just looks like its worth 10 x as much


----------



## Watch_guy

Very nice! I really like the old movement decoration.


----------



## BenL

fishrising said:


> My entry level (i.e. first) is going to arrive today, in about 2.5 hours, a PAM164 J. I can't see myself without a date on my watch, as I can literally never remember the date through out the course of the day.


Sweet, mate. How do you like it so far? Any pictures?


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Any pictures?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=316285

;-)


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=316285
> 
> ;-)


Ah, there they are. :thanks


----------



## BenL

Cruzn said:


> Pam 111 gets my vote...once you see the pics you will see why
> Goes with anything and earlier models carry the L SWISS L logo --- worth more in my books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just for the beautifully decorated "G" series Bridges and blued screws.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above was the deciding factor when i purchased this watch....It fits all occasions and just looks like its worth 10 x as much


Very nice pictures, and thanks for your input.


----------



## matt.wu

I've gotta say that I've been contemplating this question heavily over the last couple weeks, and while I thought I was firmly set on the ...... models if I were to acquire my first, I'm very much leaning toward base dial now. Something about the lack of the seconds hand that I really like - that no fuss, slow-down-and-take-it-easy, relax-and-enjoy-the-ride mentality that comes with it.


----------



## manhattanproj

what's considered an entry level pam? just the pricing?


----------



## Watch_guy

manhattanproj said:


> what's considered an entry level pam? just the pricing?


I would say yes. I don't know any other criteria that would be used in referring to a watch as entry level.


----------



## Tass

I voted 112, since that is what I just picked up b-)

Tass


----------



## tomee

are any base models COSC?


----------



## kiwidj

Tass said:


> I voted 112, since that is what I just picked up b-)
> 
> Tass


Congratulations and welcome to the forum, Tass! Let's see some pics of your new Pam. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

out of curiosity, how much are these?


----------



## BenL

Tass said:


> I voted 112, since that is what I just picked up b-)
> 
> Tass


Welcome to WUS, Tass, and congrats on the new 112! Let's see some pictures!! :-!


----------



## Psmith.

Only models with a second hand can be COSC.

Cheers



tomee said:


> are any base models COSC?


----------



## fishrising

What is the definition of an "entry level" watch or in this case Panerai? Is it price based? Or performance based? Or what? Is it really "entry level" or "base level?"


----------



## BenL

fishrising said:


> What is the definition of an "entry level" watch or in this case Panerai? Is it price based? Or performance based? Or what? Is it really "entry level" or "base level?"


I guess I left it vague intentionally (kinda). I don't really like to categorize watches so strictly, mainly because there are good watches in each price range, even within the same brand.

When I said "entry level", I guess I was mainly referring to a suitable "introductory" PAM, as this would be my first Panerai watch.


----------



## marek

Vote for Pam 000 :-! 
But I have only one ...


----------



## gigiplastic

i wondered which one is the closest to the original pan....?? PAM000?

i prefer to had a display caseback as i it was handwound and it would be a great view to look at... so which one should i get?? 112???


----------



## TruRadiomier

*pam *;-);-);-)


----------



## kiwidj

^ Or the 176, if you'd like a Luminor in a titanium case. But being made of Ti, it's not quite as durable as SS.


----------



## gigiplastic

i wondered will the PAM000 able to fit on my 15 inch wrist without looking too big?


----------



## kiwidj

gigiplastic said:


> i wondered will the PAM000 able to fit on my *15 inch *wrist without looking too big?


Nah, mate! Actually, for a wrist like yours, you should consider the 60mm Egiziano. 

You must mean 15cm. I'd probably go with a 40mm Luminor, like the PAM48.


----------



## gigiplastic

kiwidj said:


> Nah, mate! Actually, for a wrist like yours, you should consider the 60mm Egiziano.
> 
> You must mean 15cm. I'd probably go with a 40mm Luminor, like the PAM48.


lol my bad ... what i mean is my wrist width/diameter(i dunno what it is called) is around 14 cm.. i found out that the 40mm luminor is more expensive than the 44mm pam000 luminor.:think:.

My biggest watch i had for now is around 42mm diameter and so far so good (watch has to be place a little back on my wrist).. Damn i wish my wrist was more "thicker" :-(


----------



## kiwidj

gigiplastic said:


> lol my bad ... what i mean is my wrist width/diameter(i dunno what it is called) is around 14 cm.. i found out that the 40mm luminor is more expensive than the 44mm pam000 luminor.:think:.
> 
> My biggest watch i had for now is around 42mm diameter and so far so good (watch has to be place a little back on my wrist).. Damn i wish my wrist was more "thicker" :-(


You know, on second thoughts, a 44mm Luminor might actually look OK on you. My girl's wrist size is actually about the same as yours and the PAM113 (44mm) she owns looks pretty good on her wrist. Go try one on and see for yourself. Good luck, mate.


----------



## salduchi

not on list but, easy, Panerai 104


----------



## gigiplastic

kiwidj said:


> You know, on second thoughts, a 44mm Luminor might actually look OK on you. My girl's wrist size is actually about the same as yours and the PAM113 (44mm) she owns looks pretty good on her wrist. Go try one on and see for yourself. Good luck, mate.


okay then... thanks for the info... I hope i can get across 1 since alot of ppl say it very hard to get by:think: since it is the end of the year i guess most of this year production was sold :think:.. i will try look out for it and get a piece of its history...


----------



## kiwidj

gigiplastic said:


> I hope i can get across 1 since alot of ppl say it very hard to get by:think: since it is the end of the year i guess most of this year production was sold :think:.. i will try look out for it and get a piece of its history...


The Base Logo model shouldn't be that hard to find. If you can't get the chance to try one on, the 112 is obviously your next best option. I actually prefer that model as it has the display back.


----------



## gigiplastic

kiwidj said:


> The Base Logo model shouldn't be that hard to find. If you can't get the chance to try one on, the 112 is obviously your next best option. I actually prefer that model as it has the display back.


i actually thinking the same as you i prefer watch with case back.. but too bad they dont have the "OP" logo around:-(

btw is it the PAM000,112 having sandwich dial??? what so special abt the sandwich dial?? more lume??


----------



## BenL

Well, I finally decided on the 111. And here it is.


----------



## Z-FREAK

I'm seriously leaning toward the 111...


----------



## BenL

Z-FREAK said:


> I'm seriously leaning toward the 111...


Lean no more, brotha. I say go for it! :-!


----------



## tomee

005!


----------



## BenL

tomee said:


> 005!


Very sexy, Tomee!


----------



## por44

*Re: One vote for ...*

I vote for______; it has had a tough life, but has enjoyed every moment.


----------



## Janne

BenL said:


> Well, I finally decided on the 111. And here it is.


I have decided to get a 111 to my stable. The main reasoons are- handwound movement and a relatively clean, sandwitch dial,

I have booked it, and now I just have to wait untill it arrives. Hopefully before my Birthday!


----------



## dukerules

Janne said:


> I have decided to get a 111 to my stable. The main reasoons are- handwound movement and a relatively clean, sandwitch dial,
> 
> I have booked it, and now I just have to wait untill it arrives. Hopefully before my Birthday!


Great choice! Hope to join you guys soon with my own PAM. Still trying to decide on which model.


----------



## Janne

It took me a little while to decide.
My criteria were: Clean authentic dial - sandwich, no logo, etc
Manual movement

The 111 fulfills that.


----------



## kandyredcoi

if it was me, 000 or 111

not a big fan of the "sub-second" dial

but hard to decide between logo or showcase back

from my personal experience the sandwich dial looks better, but i think the painted numerals "glow" brighter

my. 02


----------



## BenL

kandyredcoi said:


> if it was me, 000 or 111
> 
> not a big fan of the "sub-second" dial
> 
> but hard to decide between logo or showcase back
> 
> from my personal experience the sandwich dial looks better, but i think the painted numerals "glow" brighter
> 
> my. 02


Absolutely, mate. I dig the sandwich dial, too. b-)


----------



## Satansfist

BenL said:


> Well, I finally decided on the 111. And here it is.


So what were the fianl reasons behind the purchase? What was it that tipped you one way or t'other?:think:


----------



## Rsquad911

The picture of the 111 you posted in your first post is a Fake.
recessed CG pin
L swiss made L too close to the 6
Terrbile crown
to anem a few.

make sure you check these things when you buy.


----------



## BenL

Satansfist said:


> So what were the fianl reasons behind the purchase? What was it that tipped you one way or t'other?:think:


It wasn't any one particular reason or other. I just felt that the 111 was the most balanced of the "entry level" PAMs. It's got the sandwich dial, the small seconds...you know, it just felt _right_.


----------



## Beau8

That PAM 112 really sings to me~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL

Beau8 said:


> That PAM 112 really sings to me~Cheers! ;-)


So when are you picking one up? ;-)


----------



## carrera2

005!

Painted dial + Logo.


----------



## esm

great thread. it has helped me alot on the 4 models i liked.

the PAM000 is my fave.


----------



## BenL

esm said:


> great thread. it has helped me alot on the 4 models i liked.
> 
> the PAM000 is my fave.


So, brotha, when are you picking one up?


----------



## BenL

carrera2 said:


> 005!
> 
> Painted dial + Logo.


The logo _is_ a unique look.


----------



## esm

BenL said:


> So, brotha, when are you picking one up?


funny you asked Ben. Picked up an 000 yesterday. 
Was lucky to bump into one at an AD.


----------



## BenL

esm said:


> funny you asked Ben. Picked up an 000 yesterday.
> Was lucky to bump into one at an AD.


Hey, congrats! :-!


----------



## socalbreeze

I sold my 005 for a 111. I've heard the sandwich glows brighter and longer than the sausage...


----------



## BenL

socalbreeze said:


> I sold my 005 for a 111. I've heard the sandwich glows brighter and longer than the sausage...


I don't know that for a fact, but I have also heard the same.


----------



## NopanicDk

Voted on the 111, love the sandwich dial and the "running seconds"
Go for it. (If its not to late ;-))


----------



## NopanicDk

Voted on the 111, love the sandwich dial and the "running seconds"
Go for it. (If its not to late ;-))


----------



## BenL

NopanicDk said:


> Voted on the 111, love the sandwich dial and the "running seconds"
> Go for it. (If its not to late ;-))


That's the one I ended up choosing. 

:thanks


----------



## marcadrian

I bought a pam 48, as i prefer automatic movements and have a small wrist. But if I was to get a historic basic Panerai I would choose the 112. The 005's and the 111's dial is unbalanced, having the second hand on the smaller subdial on the left and nothing on the right. The 000 is nice, but the 112 is nicer. The sandwich dial wins over the logo easily. For my taste I would choose the 112 as a basic entry model.


----------



## BenL

:-!


----------



## NopanicDk

Super, thats a very good looking watch, congrats again


----------



## raphmeister

congrats on the 111 Ben. that was my first PAM too... but after owning it awhile and selling it for something else, when i came back to panerai, it had to be the 000.


----------



## BenL

raphmeister said:


> congrats on the 111 Ben. that was my first PAM too... but after owning it awhile and selling it for something else, when i came back to panerai, it had to be the 000.


Beautiful shots. Which Rad is that you have there?


----------



## BenL

NopanicDk said:


> Super, thats a very good looking watch, congrats again


:thanks


----------



## Psmith.

Belated congrats on your 111 Ben |> 


I had one but sold it a couple of months ago. Was thinking about a 312 or 320, but now I'm missing the 111 so might have to go again... ;-)




Cheers


----------



## BenL

Psmith. said:


> Belated congrats on your 111 Ben |>
> 
> I had one but sold it a couple of months ago. Was thinking about a 312 or 320, but now I'm missing the 111 so might have to go again... ;-)
> 
> Cheers


Belated thanks, mate. 

Yeah, the PAM111's great - I love it to pieces. Good luck! :-!


----------



## Psmith.

I just noticed that the 111 has 111 votes - must be a sign.

Curious that the 005 got the least amount of votes, as it seems so popular both new and used :think:




Cheers


----------



## Vintage Racer

kiwidj said:


> *+1*
> 
> The 111 gets my vote.


Same here. 111 is one of my absolute favorite watches - which is why I bought one.


----------



## SpeedRacer

*Hard to fathom a $6K watch being entry level...*


----------



## Carlos98326194

Hi Ben!
Congratz on your 111:-!
I am also from HK and also looking forward for my first Pam.
Still torn between 111 and 112. I have previously decided on the 111 until i found out that it doesnt have a hacking second feature. 
Now I am back to square one:-s
Did you get your Pam in HK?


----------



## ckcspice

i got a 104...looking to add a 112 or 176 2 me collection...i think the sandwich dial is lovely!!!....then mayb a rad afta tat...hehe


----------



## BenL

Vintage Racer said:


> Same here. 111 is one of my absolute favorite watches - which is why I bought one.


Nice - got any pictures of it you can share?


----------



## BenL

ckcspice said:


> i got a 104...looking to add a 112 or 176 2 me collection...i think the sandwich dial is lovely!!!....then mayb a rad afta tat...hehe


Sounds like you've got it all figured out, my friend.


----------



## Carlos98326194

Carlos98326194 said:


> Hi Ben!
> Congratz on your 111:-!
> I am also from HK and also looking forward for my first Pam.
> Still torn between 111 and 112. I have previously decided on the 111 until i found out that it doesnt have a hacking second feature.
> Now I am back to square one:-s
> Did you get your Pam in HK?


:thanks:think:


----------



## BenL

Carlos98326194 said:


> :thanks:think:


The 111 doesn't have a hacking feature? I didn't even notice! I think the important question to ask yourself is why you need the hacking feature at all. The PAM111 doesn't have a date either. And some of the simpler models don't even have a second hand at all!

I like the design and look of the 111 for what it is. I highly recommend it. Go for it! :-!


----------



## ckcspice

112 for the clean look....


----------



## beren

i love pam 005,dont really care about sandwich dial,op logo and seconds dial works for me


----------



## Plata

Hi
I started whith one pam 111, and now I have one 232 and one 000.
regards


----------



## jobryan

pardon my ignorance but why is the 111 so much more than the 005. A logo and a case back is not worth $900. I was trying to research it and it looks like they have different movements? Inform me.


----------



## handwound

Yes, the 111 has the sandwich dial, display back and a more highly decorated movement.

Does that justify the $900 price difference? That's only for you to decide...


----------



## BenL

handwound said:


> Yes, the 111 has the sandwich dial, display back and a more highly decorated movement.
> 
> Does that justify the $900 price difference? That's only for you to decide...


A definite "yes" for me.


----------



## benjamin831

What do you guys think of the 177? It's pretty much the 111 except the case is made of titanium. How does this material hold up to wear and tear?


----------



## kintaro

ZERO :-! all the way!

I had a long struggle with myself - 111, 112, 01, 02, 005, 000 :think:
But then i was stunned by the perfect reduction of the Luminor Base Models, and the great look of painted dails - and i never cared about the displayback, it's still a nearly basic unitas (look related), and how often do you see the caseback?

For the Heritage of Panerai, Base Dial + OP Logo works out great.


----------



## harrywize

pam 005


----------



## Wlover

7 years on, all these entry level pams are all discontinued...


----------



## PsychoKandy

Wlover said:


> 7 years on, all these entry level pams are all discontinued...


all the 4 models (000 005 111 112) are already discontinue now.


----------



## ty423

My first was a 104 and I think it's a good entry level


----------

